# Old T B scar visa rejection



## Toms

Hi, I am going to Australia for job. My wife has an old TB scar in her chest X-ray. She had affected TB 10 years ago, and now she is free from it. Is there any chance for visa rejection because we are planning to migrate.


----------



## Param100

Hey Toms,


Can you share what happened next because even i was diagnosed with tb and cured


----------



## JandE

The TB rules are:

If you have *active* tuberculosis we can't grant you a visa until you have received treatment and a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has found you are free of it.
You *might* still meet the health requirement if we find you have inactive tuberculosis, but we might ask you to sign a health undertaking.


----------



## Param100

I was diagnosed for tb in Feb 2020 and complete the treatment in sept 2020 and has complete record of treatment including chest x-rays,post and after treatment sputum smear and culture report, medicine prescription and pulmonologist cured report and my concern is that I want to apply for Australia student visa and i will be undergoing immigration medical so i have to go additional test from pannel doctor or simply i will get option to sign a health undertaking


----------



## Param100

JandE said:


> The TB rules are:
> 
> If you have *active* tuberculosis we can't grant you a visa until you have received treatment and a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has found you are free of it.
> You *might* still meet the health requirement if we find you have inactive tuberculosis, but we might ask you to sign a health undertaking.


I was diagnosed for tb in Feb 2020 and complete the treatment in sept 2020 and has complete record of treatment including chest x-rays,post and after treatment sputum smear and culture report, medicine prescription and pulmonologist cured report and my concern is that I want to apply for Australia student visa and i will be undergoing immigration medical so i have to go additional test from pannel doctor or simply i will get option to sign a health undertaking


----------



## omegaman

Param100 said:


> I was diagnosed for tb in Feb 2020 and complete the treatment in sept 2020 and has complete record of treatment including chest x-rays,post and after treatment sputum smear and culture report, medicine prescription and pulmonologist cured report and my concern is that I want to apply for Australia student visa and i will be undergoing immigration medical so i have to go additional test from pannel doctor or simply i will get option to sign a health undertaking


A health undertaking often requires you to provide proof of a health insurance policy or a bond . Its not just a form and signature.


----------



## JandE

omegaman said:


> A health undertaking often requires you to provide proof of a health insurance policy or a bond . Its not just a form and signature.


A health undertaking is an agreement that is made with the Australian Government, which obliges you to attend an appointment with a health authority clinic for a follow-up health examination. 

By signing this health undertaking you also agree to undergo any course of treatment or investigation that the health clinic directs.

You must contact the Health Undertaking Service (HUS) within 4 weeks of your arrival in Australia. 
If your visa was granted in Australia, you do not need to contact the HUS as you will already have been referred to an Australian health clinic by the Migration Medical Services Provider.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/health/health-undertaking


----------



## Visa_student _aus

Hello i was also diagnosed with TB, after 6th month of treatment im free of tb. Did all the procedures of medical but again my medical is deferred they told me to do chest xray again because my pA chest xray in right, is more fibrotic in sep 2021 than jan 2022, even though im free from TB. Will my medical be again deferred? What does it means. Help anyone


Param100 said:


> Hey Toms,
> 
> 
> Can you share what happened next because even i was diagnosed with tb and cured


----------



## omegaman

Visa_student _aus said:


> Hello i was also diagnosed with TB, after 6th month of treatment im free of tb. Did all the procedures of medical but again my medical is deferred they told me to do chest xray again because my pA chest xray in right, is more fibrotic in sep 2021 than jan 2022, even though im free from TB. Will my medical be again deferred? What does it means. Help anyone


Its a hard situation to advise. Everyone is different.

Fundamentally IMMI want to understand how advanced your condition is. The base issue is will your condition degrade, and potentially cost the Australian Taxpayer for your long term treatment. In Australia, everyone is guaranteed of the best medical care. I am no medico, but I know enough to suggest that although you are technically free of the TB infection, your body may still be suffering from its effects. Lung Fibrosis (basically put scaring) can continue to develop well after the TB infection is destroyed. Its a progressive condition, so IMMI want to compare up to date Xrays, to determine your progress.

Just do what IMMI asks. When they ask and be 100% truthful.


----------

